# Alternative Anti-Inflammatory



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, can anyone suggest a natural/herbal anti-inflammatory I can give to Bella instead of Metacam. I'm terrified of her developing the side effects listed on the info sheet and really don't want to use it.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

We give Jaxx Nupro with the Joint supplement. He was limping like crazy and now since being on it a while I haven't seen him limp for a while. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I use this:

Canine Complete Joint Mobility
The Wholistic Pet


----------

